# umbilical cord



## Julie (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a question for a friend. He has a 3 week old baby that has a swollen cord. Said it's about the size of a quarter and when he squeezed it that infection looking stuff came out. This just came about today and he is very worried. I have not been able to go look at the goat myself just what he has said over the phone. She is eating and active and doesn't seem to be bothered by it. He dipped it in iodine and peroxide and was wondering what else to do and if he should take it to a vet tonight? Not a lot of info but if anyone has any suggestions i would pass them on to him. Thanks Julie


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. We will answer this questions but in the future we don't do a lot of 'friends' goats questions because it never works out, we don't get enough information or any updates to see if anything we said even was done or works out.

Kids can easily get umbilical hernias they also can get naval ill, an infection of the navel cord and if not treated can kill the kid, usually with super high fevers.

The drug of choice is naxcel and since it's a vet script if it is a valuable kid for him, I would take it to the vet. Iodine can dry out the outside of the cord but it won't do anything if it is infection in the cord. Most of the time with navel ill you have kids who limp, or who you can see obviously have other joints enlarged.

If the kid is not running fever, than I would wait for an office visit if you go to the vet and not pay emergency fees. 

A hernia it would have to be a very valuable animal for me not to just put the kid down, especially because it is usually inherited. Vicki


----------



## Julie (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks, I'm having him check the goats temp and if its ok he will take her to the vet in the morning. I will let you know what i find out.


----------



## fattyaddie (Oct 24, 2011)

I purchased a kid that had a infected navel and the vet diluted novasol 3/1 and told be to peel off the scab and squeeze as much infection out as possible then stick the novasol in the hole of the navel and clean it out 2/3 times a day. Gross at first but after week 3 it had completely healed and have never had a problem since.


----------



## Julie (Jan 26, 2012)

UPDATE- Took the baby to the vet this morning and she still had no fever but the spot had grown bigger over night. Vet said it was infected but not sure why. Said to flush it 3-4 X a day and gave antibiotics. She is still just as playfull and energetic as can be. She is definitely a strong little girl.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Vet doesn't know why? Is it not navel ill? What antibiotic. You do want something effective because it kills.


----------



## Julie (Jan 26, 2012)

Ashley im not sure what the vets deal is. I don't care for the vet he used but its not my animal so i can just make suggestions. As for the antibiotic the vet covered the label so he couldn't see what it was but was told it was stronger than penicillin. I will try to look for myself next time were over at his house.We don't have the best of vets for animals over a dog around here.


----------

